# Unison - Comment chercher ?



## whereismymind (24 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'utilise unison depuis peu pour les newsgroups et pour le moment, j'en suis content sauf pour une chose. Lorsqu'on utilise le moteur de recherche, ça ne cherche que des noms de newsgroups mais pas a l'intérieur des newsgroups en eux mêmes.
Je ne trouve pas ça très pratique puisque pour cherche dans un newsgroup il faut d'abord cliquer sur celui ci et seulement là on peut chercher ce qu'il s'y trouve.

Je sais pas si je suis clair, mais si je le suis, connaissez vous un client ou ce que je voudrais faire est possible ?


----------



## spleen (24 Mars 2007)

Vu la quantité gigantesque d'informations qui serait à traiter à l'intérieur des newsgroups, je ne pense pas que cette fonction existe.
Egalement parce que pour chercher à l'intérieur des messages, il faudrait que le client les récupère tous dans un premier temps. 
Cela reviendrait à utiliser un moteur traitant les métadonnées (un peu comme spotlight).
Mais je pense que ça serait beaucoup trop lourd et trop long à gérer...


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mars 2007)

Ok merci, réponse très claire


----------



## bbmac95 (3 Septembre 2007)

Cela ne fait pas partie en standard du protocole nntp, ce qui ferait en plus une base assez conséquente. Le plus efficace est de naviguer au sein du ou des newsgroups
cela permet de ne rater aucun message.


----------



## whereismymind (11 Septembre 2007)

Et quel client utilisez vous ?


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

Les recherches sont possibles sur les en-t&#234;tes des messages, sinon pas de filtrage. Mais groupe par groupe, par en global. (Arr&#234;tez moi si je me trompe)

tu as des services sur internet qui te permettent des recherches mais sp&#233;cialis&#233;s sur les groupes binaires le plus souvent.


----------



## spleen (11 Septembre 2007)

Pour compléter, certains moteurs de recherche de fichiers torrent offrent le choix entre une recheche sur le réseau bittorrent ou usenet. C'est notamment le cas de meganova.org
Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée de la façon dont on peut récupérer le fichier trouvé dans un client standard de news (ils préconisent Usenext)...


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

Si ces serveurs g&#233;n&#232;rent des fichiers .nzb, ceux-ci sont utilisables avec des clients de news.


----------



## Pavat69 (12 Septembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Et quel client utilisez vous ?



J'ai testé Unison, ca me semblais complet et relativement sympa coté interface. Malheureusement je suis vite repassé à IgrabNews (Gratuit). C'est une sorte de Grabit pour Mac. Je l'utilise depuis presque 2 ans et j'en suis très content.

Il y à NZBDrop également que j'ai testé, c'st pas mal mais je prefere IgrabNews 

Pour les recherches tu peux utliser ca : http://www.binnews.info/index.php?country=fr

Ensuite tu file ici http://www.binsearch.info/ 

et tu recupere ton fichier NZB que tu ouvriras dans Unison ou autres.

Voila 

Tuto pour IgrabNews : http://www.binnewsgroup.com/binnewz/index.php?act=tutorial&CODE=03&id=31

Quelques trucs utiles : 

http://www.binnewsgroup.com/binnewz/index.php?act=tutorial&CODE=03&id=30


----------



## tomandco (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'ai utilisé Igrabnews pendant longtemps, mais depuis que je suis passé sur un  serveur crypté, j'ai changé pour nzbdrop afin de tester. Pas mal mais payant...
Aparement Igrabnews ne gère pas le cryptage. Qq aurait-il un conseil d'un bon newsgrabber free gérant le contenu crypté ? 
Merci,​


----------



## Alfoo (24 Septembre 2007)

salut
J'utilise aussi UNISON mais en parfaite harmonie avec www.newzbin.com (site de recherche).
Et comme le soft gère les NZB, tout ça devient simple comme bonjour.​


----------



## whereismymind (25 Septembre 2007)

Avant, j'utilisais un logiciel sur PC (Me souviens plus du nom) qui me permettait soit de télécharger à partir d'un fichier .nzb ou d'aller directement sur un newsgroup pour voir tout ce qu'il contient.

Je peux le faire aussi avec iGrabNews mais la petite fonction qu'il me manque, c'est le fait de pouvoir choisir de télécharger uniquement les post des 7 derniers jours par exemple.

Ce qui évite d'attendre parfois des heures qu'il télécharge l'intégralité de ce que le newsgroup en question peut contenir. Si qqu'un connait un client qui fait ça sur Mac, ça m'intéresse bcp. Merci


----------



## Alfoo (25 Septembre 2007)

Sur PC j'utilise Newsleecher qui a une fonction effectivement qui permet de chercher sur les newsgroups binaires, encore faut il l'acheter pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de cette option (30$ l'ann&#233;e).
A ma connaissance pas d'&#233;quivalent newsleecher sur MAC OS.


----------



## batiston (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais un peu remonter le topic...

Je viens d'acheter unison et quand je me connecte à un newsgroup, il m'indique dans la liste des fichiers disponibles 35 items, 130 000 sur 1 400 000.  Seuls les fichiers mis en ligne à la date du jour sont accessibles....C'est normal docteur?

Merci


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2008)

ce symptôme, ça dépend de ton fournisseur de news. Et ce qui s'appelle la période de "rétention" (combien de temps les articles sont disponibles sur le serveur de news). Pour les groupes binaires gratuits via ton FAI, c'est très limité en général (de quelques heures à quelques jours suivant le FAI). Il faut payer un pour un accès sur un serveur avec un accès plus large.


----------



## batiston (21 Janvier 2008)

OK merci


----------



## chafpa (12 Janvier 2010)

Je déterre ce vieux post pour savoir si la version d'essai est bridée ?

J'ai du mal à me faire une idée de ce soft car je n'ai pas accès à toutes les commandes et venant du monde PC, c'est le seul lecteur de news que je serais tenté d'utiliser.

Pour l'instant, je dois me contenter de Thunderbird mais à côté d'un 40tude Dialog ou d'un Forte Agent ...... c'est vraiment pas le pied 

Si vous avez un autre soft à ma conseiller, n'hésitez pas mais, surtout, ne me parler pas de l'affreux Macsoup


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2010)

En fait j'avais eu le tort de mettre le pack de francisation de Unison 1.8.1 sur Unison 2 

Cela ne marchait pas et pour cause. J'ai supprimé le pack, tout est rentré dans l'ordre en anglais et j'ai acheté la licence dans la foulée


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2010)

La version 2 est pas mal du tout, je me la prends aussi !!!


----------

